# Percy the Budgie



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

its dead, cat got it. well nevermind. rip percy. that'll teach u for going near the cat when its knocked your bird bath off.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Poor budgie, you could be a BIT more sympathetic Chelle! :roll: 
Sorry about your budgie Maxine (since your lovely daughter doesnt seem to care!)


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

awww poor bird
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

What a horrible thread


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yeh but at least it didnt get the cockatiel and that cost more. the budgie was horrible anyway and it was really stupid. budgies are rubbish


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry for u and your mum Blazey


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

im not sorry, it was making our hand reared cockatiel untame. stupid budgie. the cockatiel is STILL biting us. wish it'd stop or else thats going to go to the cat aswell.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww sorry for your loss!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lol


----------

